

Quora's Two Routes - One To Failure, One To Success - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/01/23/quoras-two-routes/

======
imkevingao
I loved it when Paul Carr during the 2010 Crunchies made the joke "hey look
into the crowd, are there Quora users in the room? Oh wait, I mean to say all
Quora users are in this room". I love Quora because it provides me with a lot
of inside knowledge

I feel bad for Quora because of the valuation they got, people are hating on
them. It is a simple service that provides a community for techies /
entrepreneurs like us. People hate on it because it's prospering with a simple
solution, but yet if it's so simple, why didn't they come up with it?

keep in mind the value of Quora also lies within its developers. Adam D'Angelo
was the CTO of Facebook, and he is quite amazing. Many original key developers
of Facebook is building Quora, thus they have extensive experience and
knowledge in this area.

~~~
benologist
I think the reason it gets ragged on is two things:

\- The hype is immensely disproportionate to what they're doing and how
successful they are - they're the millionth Q&A site both chronologically and
by traffic.

\- TC hype it like they own a piece of it. Quora's got potential and it might
even live up to the hype eventually, until then we're constantly pushed to
pretend it already won.

